# Tips for Travel in Bangkok



## Aommii072 (Feb 11, 2015)

The Bangkok city as one caught between the past and the present that have ancient temples and modern shopping malls comprise Thailand's capital, and Buddhist monks.

This is Tips for Travel in Bangkok that you should know.

*Tips for Save Money in Bangkok during Travel in Bangkok*

- Sleep in the Old City: The old city is very cheap in Bangkok. You can save money by booking smaller boutique properties in the Old City
- Avoid fancy food: You should find the most authentic and most affordable Thai food in small avoid fancy food.
- Shop smart: For the best prices on local goods, opt for street markets like Chatuchak rather than shopping centers.

*Bangkok Culture & Customs*

- Thai is the official language here, although you can find English-speakers at major hotels and heavily tourist areas.
- The predominant religion in Thailand is Buddhism, and you'll find temples and statues bearing the image of Buddha throughout the city.
- Don't disrespect the king! The Thai people are very proud of their royalty and will find it immensely rude if you're cracking jokes or criticizing their leader.
- Thais put a high value on kindness and manners, so be considerate. One way you can do this is by practicing "the wai" or the Thai greeting.

Credit : Bangkok.net


----------

